

The world's most boring television  and why it's hilariously addictive - jsingleton
http://www.ted.com/talks/thomas_hellum_the_world_s_most_boring_television_and_why_it_s_hilariously_addictive

======
jsingleton

      You've heard about slow food. Now here's slow ... TV? 
      In this very funny talk, Norwegian television producer 
      Thomas Hellum shares how he and his team began to 
      broadcast long, boring events, often live — and found a
      rapt audience. Shows include a 7-hour train journey, an 
      18-hour fishing expedition and a 5.5-day ferry voyage 
      along the coast of Norway. The results are both beautiful 
      and fascinating. Really.
    

The BBC recently did some slow TV on BBC Four [0,1] and it reminded me of this
TED talk I saw a while ago.

[0] [http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05t7kc1/all-aboard-
the...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05t7kc1/all-aboard-the-canal-
trip)

[1]
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05t7kc1](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05t7kc1)

